# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Cholesterol

## afra1213

De lever maakt ons cholesterol, door zenuwen kan de lever gaan storen
Een oplossing is:*** elke dag echte boerenboter eten* !! 
Even schrikken maar Becel is namelijk erg slecht voor ons net als cholesterol verlagende medicijnen. 
* 
Er zijn geen cholesterol verlagende medicijnen nodig wanneer je elke dag 
echte boerenboter eet. Er zal dan geen cholesterol probleem ontstaan. 
Volgens de reguliere meting blijft de cholesterol echter wel te hoog, maar de 
verhouding tussen het goede en slechte cholesterol blijft dan juist en is 
dus veel minder gevaarlijk dan een met medicijnen omlaag gebracht cholesterol. 
Je kan boeren boter op brood smeren en je kan er ook in bakken. 
Bij gebruik van boerenboter is de kans op een herseninfarct en hartinfarct. 
geminimaliseerd. 
Rauwe melk van de koe drinken is ook goed tegen cholesterol 
huishouding. Boeren boter elke dag gebruiken in combinatie met melk 
van de koe (rauwe melk) zorgt dat je je geen zorgen hoeft te maken over je cholesterol huishouding.

----------


## afra1213

Boter versus margarine 

Margarine is oorspronkelijk gemaakt om kalkoenen vet te mesten. 

Toen bleek dat de kalkoenen eraan overleden wilden de investeerders die de research hadden betaald hun investering terug en staken de koppen bij elkaar om te bespreken hoe ze alsnog hun geld konden terugkrijgen. 

Het originele product was wit van kleur en had geen enkele voedingswaarde. Dus voegden ze wat gele kleurstof toe en verkochten het aan de consument om te gebruiken in de plaats van boter! Wat vind je daarvan... is dat geen slimme oplossing... gewoon wat kleur- en smaakstoffen toevoegen en klaar is Kees! 

Ken jij... het verschil tussen boter en margarine? 

Beiden hebben dezelfde hoeveelheid aan calorieën. 

Boter… 
Boter heeft een ietsie pietsie hogere hoeveelheid verzadigd vet, namelijk 8 gram tegenover 5 gram voor margarine. 
Volgens een recente medische studie aan Harvard verhoogt het eten van margarine de kans op hartziekten bij vrouwen met 53% tegenover het eten van dezelfde hoeveelheid boter. 
Het eten van boter verhoogt de opname van vele andere voedingstoffen in voeding. 
Boter heeft vele gezondheidsvoordelen voor het lichaam, margarine heeft er maar enkele en dan nog alleen omdat ze extra zijn toegevoegd. 
Boter smaakt zoveel beter dan margarine en het kan de smaak van andere voedingstoffen verhogen. 
Boter bestaat al sinds eeuwen, terwijl margarine nog geen 100 jaar bestaat. 

En nu margarine.... 
Margarine bestaat uit zeer grote hoeveelheden transvetzuren. 
Het verdriedubbelt de kans op ziekten aan de kransslagaders. 
Het verhoogt het gehalte aan lipoproteine-a en dus de kans op arteriosclerose. 
Vervijfvoudigt de kans op kanker. 
Verlaagt de kwaliteit van moedermelk. 
Ondermijnt het immuunsysteem. 
Verlaagt de insuline respons. 

En hier is het Interssante maar ook beanstigende feit... 
De samenstelling van margarine heeft 27 ingredienten die ook in verf zitten.... 

Deze factor alleen is genoeg al genoeg om margarine, en alle andere producten die gehydrogeneerd zijn, te vermijden voor de rest van mijn leven. (gehydrogeneerd wil zeggen: bewerken van de moleculaire structuur en/of samenstelling) 

Try this at home! (Neem thuis de proef op de som) 

Koop een kuipje margarine en zet het open in je garage of een andere schaduwrijke plek. Binnen enkele dagenkun je het volgende constateren: 
Geen vlieg, zelfs niet die vervelende fruitvliegjes, zullen er op af komen. Dit zegt toch al wat, niet? 
Het gaat niet rotten of vies ruiken, dit komt omdat het totaal geen voedingswaarde heeft. 
Niets kan er op groeien, zelfs die minuscule kleine micro-organismen kunnen hier geen groeiplekje op vinden. 

Waarom...? omdat het bijna plastic is. 

Zou jij je tupperware bakje smelten om op je boterham te smeren? Nee toch? 

Als je geen boter wilt of kunt eten (omdat je voedselovergevoelig bent, boter niet lust of veganistisch eet) kun je heel goed biologische margarine of halvarine nemen. Hier zit in: 

Water, plantaardige oliën en vetten, waarvan 65% zonnebloemolie, natriumalginaat, zout, wortelsap, natuurlijk aroma, citroenzuur, vitamine A 
en D2. Transvetzuren kleiner dan 1 g per 100 gr. 

Dat is toch minder ongezond dan het artikel ons wil doen geloven. Aanrader, neem alleen*biologische roomboter, de gangbare roomboter kan ook allerlei niet gezonde stoffen. 

Lees ook margarine is plastic boter: http://www.noble-house.tk/images/Lin...-33_Vetten.pdf

----------


## afra1213

Onderstaand artikel over de mogelijk averechtse gezondheidseffecten van ‘hartvriendelijke’ margarines met veel linolzuur werd in het voorjaar van 2004 geschreven in opdracht van een groot Nederlands tijdschrift. De auteur stuurde de tekst zoals het hoort naar zijn bronnen bij margarineproducent Unilever, om hen de mogelijkheid te geven citaten te corrigeren. Hij hoorde niets meer. In plaats daarvan werd de redactie van betreffend tijdschrift door Unilever en de Nederlandse Hartstichting benaderd met het ‘dringende advies’ het artikel niet te plaatsen. De redactie werd ook gebeld door Patricia Schutte van het Voedingscentrum. Ook zij drong er op aan ‘het artikel van Meijer’ niet te plaatsen, omdat de inhoud niet zou kloppen. Het Voedingscentrum is tijdens de research nooit benaderd en de auteur heeft zijn tekst nooit naar het Voedingscentrum gestuurd. 

Het artikel is uiteindelijk niet gepubliceerd. Door de auteur benaderde Kamerleden reageerden niet, volgens hem omdat de materie voor hen te ingewikkeld is. 

Op 1 januari 2005 werd bekend dat Becel Pro Aktiv deels wordt vergoed door zorgverzekeraar VGZ. 

Korte samenvatting: 

• Veertig jaar propaganda ten spijt is nooit wetenschappelijk aangetoond dat verzadigd vet atherosclerose en hart- en vaatziekten veroorzaakt. 
• Margarinefabrikant Unilever houdt ons sinds midden jaren ’60 voor dat we verzadigd vet zoveel mogelijk moeten vervangen door onverzadigd vet, vooral door het cholesterolverlagende linolzuur. Hierdoor zou het risico op hart- en vaatziekten worden verminderd. Bij het verspreiden van deze boodschap wordt de industrie geholpen door de Nederlandse Hartstichting en het Voedingscentrum. 
• Wetenschappelijk onderzoek wijst sinds midden jaren ’80 uit dat de westerse bevolking juist te véél linolzuur binnenkrijgt en dat dit leidt tot een cascade van ongunstige fysiologische reacties. Daardoor ontstaat ondermeer een verhoogd risico op juist hartinfarcten. Amerikaanse, Franse en Japanse experts waarschuwen daarom voor het gebruik van extra linolzuur. 
• Unilever – producent van het linolzuurrijke Becel – noemt deze autoriteiten bij monde van een woordvoerder ‘hittepetitten’. Ook de Nederlandse Hartstichting, promoter van Becelproducten, doet het onderzoek van deze experts af als ‘niet relevant’. 
• Linolzuur concurreert in het lichaam met een ander vetzuur: alfa linoleenzuur. Van alfa linoleenzuur is onomstotelijk aangetoond dat het fatale hartinfarcten voorkomt. De meeste mensen krijgen te weinig alfa linoleenzuur. Door veel linolzuur te consumeren, wordt hun relatieve gebrek aan alfa linoleenzuur nog groter. 
• Unilever lijkt een Nederlandse studie naar het beschermende effect van alfa linoleenzuur te hebben gemanipuleerd. Het bedrijf weigerde Groningse onderzoekers een margarine met weinig linolzuur te verschaffen. Op die manier bleef het schadelijke effect van extra linolzuur – dat in buitenlandse studies reeds was aangetoond – onder de radar. 

Goed voor hart en bloedvaten? 

Door Melchior Meijer 

Gezondheidsautoriteiten en media roepen al veertig jaar in koor dat verzadigd vet gevaarlijk is. Het zou dik maken en onze bloedvaten verstoppen. Zelfs wij nuchtere Hollanders hebben ons gek laten maken. De consumptie van voortreffelijke polderwaren als volle melk en roomboter is sinds de jaren ’60 meer dan gedecimeerd. En dat is wrang. Want het ziet er steeds meer naar uit dat de anti-vet boodschap op een dwaling berust. Alle pertinente adviezen ten spijt, bestaat er onder wetenschappers absoluut geen eenduidigheid over de invloed van verzadigd vet op het ontstaan van hart- en vaatziekten en overgewicht. Sterker nog, het de hemel in geprezen linolzuur (‘goed voor hart en bloedvaten’) zou wel eens een wolf in schaapskleren kunnen zijn. 


Tijdens een vakantie in Italië begin jaren ’50 had Ancel Keys, een jonge epidemioloog uit de Verenigde Staten, een AH-erlebnis. De huisarts van het dorp waar hij verbleef, vertelde hem dat hij in zijn loopbaan slechts enkele malen een patiënt met een hartinfarct had gezien. In het Amerika van die dagen was dat ziektebeeld een plaag aan het worden. Het lokale dieet in Keys’ vakantiedorp bevatte weinig dierlijk vet en de epidemioloog had zijn ‘eureka’: verzadigd vet veroorzaakt hartinfarcten. Keys was wetenschapper genoeg om op te merken dat de inwoners van dorpen wat meer landinwaarts zich tegoed deden aan vette salami en mozzarella en óók nauwelijks hartproblemen kenden, maar hij was te zeer gegrepen door zijn idee om daar consequenties aan te verbinden. Hij zette een reusachtig onderzoek op. In zeven landen zette hij de consumptie van verzadigd vet af tegen het aantal hartaanvallen. En jawel. Zes van die zeven landen lieten een zwak positief verband zien. Het bewijs was geleverd. Tot op de dag van vandaag is de ‘Zeven Landen Studie’ de belangrijkste pijler voor de magere voedingsadviezen van instanties als het Voedingscentrum. 

“Keys vertelde er niet bij dat hij die zeven landen zorgvuldig had geselecteerd,” zegt Dr. Uffe Ravnskov, nierspecialist en biochemicus in het Zweedse Lund. Ravnskov is auteur van het boek ‘The Cholesterol Myths’ (De Cholesterol Mythen), een stevig onderbouwde en ontluisterende analyse van het wetenschappelijke dogma dat verzadigd vet en cholesterol hart- en vaatziekten veroorzaken. Die theorie luidt als volgt: verzadigd vet verhoogt het cholesterol. Een verhoogd cholesterol is een risicofactor voor hart en vaatziekten. Verzadigd vet veroorzaakt dus hart- en vaatziekten. Onlangs kreeg Ravnskov voor zijn werk de prestigieuze Skrabanekprijs van Trinity College in Dublin. “Toen Keys zijn ingeving kreeg, waren er al 22 landen op precies dezelfde manier onderzocht. In 16 van de 22 landen vonden de onderzoekers geen of zelfs een sterk omgekeerd verband. De Zwitsers zagen hun alsmaar toenemende gebruik van dierlijk vet bijvoorbeeld gepaard gaan met een scherpe afname van het aantal hartinfarcten. Iets dergelijks zie je op het moment in de mediterrane landen en Japan. ‘Ondanks’ de fors toenemende rol van dierlijk vet in hun cuisine is het met de gezondheid van hun hart momenteel nòg beter gesteld dan veertig jaar geleden. Een opmerkelijke studie die afgelopen mei verscheen, suggereert dat verzadigd vet krachtige bescherming biedt tegen cardiovasculaire aandoeningen. Van Okinawa, de Japanse eilandengroep met het hoogste percentage 100-jarigen ter wereld, wordt vaak beweerd dat het een magere keuken heeft, maar kijk voor de grap eens in hun kookboeken. De mensen die nu kerngezond stokoud zijn, aten dagelijks varkensvlees en kookten met reuzel.” Keys meldde ook niet dat hij in twee vlak bij elkaar gelegen provincies in Finland, waar exact dezelfde, grote hoeveelheden spek en vette worst werden gegeten, enorme verschillen in het aantal hartproblemen waarnam. Mensen in de ene provincie kregen de meeste hartinfarcten van de wereld, mensen honderd kilometer verderop waren qua hartconditie te vergelijken met Japanners. Ravnskov: “Hij wist zich geen raad met die tegenstrijdige data en negeerde ze. Daarmee liet hij een gouden kans liggen. Waarom ging hij niet op zoek naar het waarom van dat verschil?”

----------


## afra1213

Vervolg op bovenstaand artikel:

Keys startte met zijn al of niet bewuste slordigheid een merkwaardige trend. In de stroom publicaties die nadien op gang kwam, komen nogal wat ‘onregelmatigheden’ voor. Een raar voorbeeld is de Framingham Heart Study, een onderzoek dat al veertig jaar loopt onder inwoners van een voorstad van Boston. In de samenvatting van een deelstudie meldden de auteurs dat iedere procent verhoging van het cholesterolgehalte gepaard ging met een twee procent verhoging van het risico op een hartinfarct. Alle officiële adviezen, ook die van onze Hartstichting, stoelen daarop en de waarneming is in duizenden publicaties geciteerd. Diep verscholen in de eigenlijke studie, die volgens Ravnskov door niemand wordt gelezen, staat echter iets heel anders: ‘Elke daling van het cholesterolgehalte met 1 mg per deciliter bloed ging gepaard met een 11 procent hoger risico op een dodelijk hartinfarct’. Ravnskov legt de zere vinger op een aantal van dit soort cruciale ‘verschrijvingen’ en stelt dat mede daardoor een vals beeld is geschapen. De Zweed wijst er ook op dat de grote medische tijdschriften een halve eeuw lang vrijwel uitsluitend studies hebben gepubliceerd die de ‘vet is gevaarlijk’ gedachte ondersteunen. “Er is minstens zo veel degelijk materiaal dat de theorie onderuit haalt, maar dat ligt ongezien in de bibliotheek.” 

Verzadigd vet verhoogt toch het cholesterol? “Als je meer eet dan je verbruikt,” nuanceert Dr Ravnskov. “En dan nog: so what? Cholesterol is een belangrijk antioxidant, dat het lichaam tegen van alles en nog wat beschermt. De lever maakt zelf dagelijks de hoeveelheid cholesterol aan die in een pak eieren zit. Het orgaan reguleert heel nauwkeurig hoeveel er in het bloed circuleert, daarom is het zo moeilijk om het met de voeding te beinvloeden. Als het sterk stijgt, is dat een teken dat het lichaam zich tegen iets probeert te wapenen. Zo is goed beschreven hoe ‘hoge’ cholesterolspiegels oudere mensen beschermen tegen infecties. Het omlaag brengen ervan kun je vergelijken met het gevangen nemen van brandweerlieden, met als argument dat brandweerlieden altijd worden gesignaleerd waar brand is.” Het risico tussen een verhoogde cholesterolspiegel en het ontwikkelen van hartkwalen is volgens hem allerminst vanzelfsprekend. “De patholoog Kurt Landé en de biochemicus Warren Sperry onderzochten in 1936 een paar honderd overledenen en vergeleken het cholesterolgehalte in het bloed met de mate van slagaderverkalking. Hun grafiek had veel weg van een Turkse sterrenhemel. Mensen met hoge cholesterolspiegels hadden schone vaten, mensen met heel lage spiegels waren hartstikke verstopt en alles daartussenin... geen enkel verband. Dergelijk onderzoek is vaak herhaald, telkens met hetzelfde resultaat. Cardiologen zien dat trouwens dagelijks in hun praktijk. Meer dan de helft van de mensen die een hartaanval krijgen, heeft een normaal of laag cholesterol. In Rusland en de Baltische staten geldt een laag cholesterol zelfs als forse risicofactor voor een hartinfarct.” Vorig jaar liet de LiviCordia studie zien dat mannen in Litouwen, die een tamelijk laag cholesterol hebben, vijf keer zo veel hartinfarcten krijgen als Zweedse mannen, wier bloed beduidend meer cholesterol bevat. “Het enige wapen dat de anti-vet lobby momenteel nog heeft, zijn de onderzoeken naar het effect van de cholesterolverlagende statines,” zegt Ravnskov. “Die blijken het aantal hartinfarcten inderdaad te verminderen. Maar ze doen dat onafhankelijk van hun cholesterolverlagende effect. Zelfs mensen met extreem lage cholesterolspiegels profiteren ervan.” 

Ravnskov is geen verdwaalde eenling. Vier jaar geleden rapporteerde het Europese cardiologenvakblad: ‘Uit analyse van alle grote studies moet de conclusie worden getrokken dat vermindering van de inname van verzadigd geen lager risico op hart- en vaatziekten geeft. De enige dieetfactor die consequent gepaard gaat met een risicoverlaging is de consumptie van groenten, fruit en omega-3 vetzuren’. In de loop der jaren trokken veel wetenschappers krachtig aan de bel, maar een trein die op gang is gekomen, staat niet zomaar stil. Dr. Walter Willett, de hoogleraar humane voeding van Harvard die aan de wieg stond van de huidige ‘magere’ maaltijdschijf, stelde zijn visie onlangs drastisch bij. Tegen het tijdschrijft Science Magazine zei hij: “Enorme machten in de samenleving – politici, gezondheidsinstanties, diëtistes, journalisten en niet te vergeten de voedingsindustrie – gaan nog dagelijks voor het vuur voor een onhoudbare hypothese.” Maar hoe kon die ‘onhoudbare hypothese’ überhaupt wortelschieten? Willett vermoedt dat zelfs wetenschappers een naief beeld hebben van wat atherosclerose (‘aderverkalking’) nou precies is. “Het idee dat verzadigd vet de bloedvaten verstopt en dik maakt klinkt zó logisch, dat mensen niet bereid of in staat zijn alle gegevens kritisch te bekijken. Achteraf blijkt het een te simplistische veronderstelling te zijn geweest.” Dr. George Mann, een van ’s werelds vooraanstaandste vetexperts, drukt zich nog scherper uit. “Wie in de jaren ’70 en ’80 het lef had te wijzen op het krakkemikkige wetenschappelijke fundament voor de ‘magere’ consensus, kon naar geld voor onderzoek fluiten. Alleen de allerkoppigsten onder ons durfden openlijk kritiek te blijven leveren. Het was een situatie waarin de mannen zich van de jochies onderscheidden. Maar moed werd geenszins beloond. Ruimte om plausibeler verklaringen te onderzoeken kwam er niet. De industrie had alle fisches ingezet op cholesterolverlaging door middel van linolzuur en medicijnen. Dit is een beschamend voorbeeld van te lang volgehouden ‘wishful science’. De vethysterie is de grootste miskleun in de geschiedenis van de medische wetenschap.” 

Is het hartinfarct van alle tijden? Dat is handig om te weten als je wilt bepalen of een verandering in voeding of gedrag er invloed op heeft. Eisenhowers cardioloog Dr Paul Dudley White zei in 1954 in een radio-uitzending: “Ik begon mijn praktijk in 1921 en ik had duvelsgoed geleerd hoe een hartinfarct eruit ziet. Het bestond, maar het was een zeldzaam fenomeen. Het duurde tot 1928 voor ik mijn eerste infarct zag. Vanaf 1930 begon het ziektebeeld snel gebruikelijker te worden. Collega’s in Europa meldden exact hetzelfde patroon.” Hij zei ook: “ Ik twijfel sterk aan het nut en zelfs aan de veiligheid van al die ‘hartvriendelijke’ margarines en olieën. Wat aten de mensen in de hartinfarctvrije dagen? Boter, reuzel, spek, eieren, alles wat de Hartstichting nu verbiedt. Van zonnebloemolie of linolzuur hadden ze nooit gehoord.” 

Dudley White werd haastig afgekapt. Later meldde hij daarover: “De uitzending stond in het teken van een campagne van de Amerikaanse Hartstichting en die ontving fondsen van de margarinebranche.” Vijftig jaar later is de logische vraag die hij impliciet opwierp nog even relevant: veroorzaken de ‘hartvriendelijke’ meervoudig onverzadigde vetzuren die kort vòòr de epidemie van hart en vaatziekten deel gingen uitmaken van onze voeding misschien juist hartinfarcten? Dat zou zacht uitgedrukt wrang zijn, want ook wij Nederlanders zijn sinds begin jaren ’60 gebombardeerd met de boodschap dat extra linolzuur absoluut noodzakelijk is. Wie herinnert zich niet de reclamespot met het knipperende voetgangerslicht en het vertrouwenwekkende ‘Goed voor hart en bloedvaten’?

----------


## afra1213

Vervolg op bovenstaand artkel

“Ja, véél linolzuur kan hartinfarcten uitlokken,” luidt het droge commentaar van Dr Mary Enig van de Universiteit van Maryland, internationaal gerespecteerd vetzuurspecialist: “Niet alleen hartinfarcten, maar tal van aandoeningen waaraan ontstekingsprocessen en afwijkingen van het immuunsysteem ten grondslag liggen, zoals reuma, astma en kanker. Linolzuur – een zogenoemd omega-6 vetzuur – is essentieel. Je hebt er dagelijks een heel klein beetje van nodig. Maar door de agressieve promotie van goedkope plantaardige vetten is het zwaar oververtegenwoordigd in onze voeding. Essentiële vetzuren zijn de voorlopers van hormoonachtige stoffen die overal in het lichaam het verkeer regelen. Een eindeloos gecompliceerd mechanisme, dat naar behoren functioneert als de vetzuursamenstelling van de voeding in balans is. In te grote hoeveelheden blokkeert linolzuur een enzym dat een rol speelt bij de productie van die hormonale verkeersagenten. Het dwarsboomt een hele keten van mechanismen, waardoor de stollingsneiging van het bloed toeneemt en een sluimerende ontstekingstoestand kan optreden. Ontstekingsmechanismen liggen aan de basis van hart- en vaatziekten. Verder verlamt een onnatuurlijke hoeveelheid linolzuur het immuunsysteem. Zonnebloemolie is nog een poos met succes toegepast bij transplantatiepatiënten. Door het immuunsysteem te verzwakken, worden afstotingsverschijnselen onderdrukt. Helaas verhoogt het ook het risico op een aantal vormen van kanker.” 

Volgens de Amerikaanse arts en voedingsfysiologe Dr Artemis Simopoulos heeft het explosief toegenomen gebruik van linolzuurrijke margarines en olieën vooral de verhouding tussen de onverzadigde vetzuren in de war geschopt. “Aan het begin van de vorige eeuw kregen de meeste mensen met hun voeding ongeveer evenveel linolzuur als alfa linoleenzuur binnen,” legt mevrouw Simopoulos uit. “Linolzuur is van het soort omega 6, linoleenzuur van het type omega 3. De ratio omega 6/omega 3 was toen dus ongeveer 1 op 1. Inmiddels krijgen we zoveel extra linolzuur binnen, dat de balans volkomen zoek is. In een land als Nederland wordt zo’n twintig à dertig keer meer linolzuur dan alfa linoleenzuur geconsumeerd. Dat leidt er ondermeer toe dat het bloed eerder klontert, dat mensen dus sneller trombose of een hartinfarct krijgen. Ook kan het ons cholesterol ranzig maken. Ranzig cholesterol is veel gevaarlijker dan ‘schoon’ cholesterol. Mijn onderzoeksgroep heeft bovendien aangetoond dat onze lichaamscellen vanaf een ratio van 4:1, dus vier keer meer linolzuur dan alfa linoleenzuur, minder gevoelig worden voor het bloedsuikerregulerende hormoon insuline. Die toestand, insulineresistentie, kan diabetes tot gevolg hebben, maar is ook op zichzelf een geduchte risicofactor voor een hartinfarct.” 

De Nederlandse Hartstichting, die haar enthousiasme voor linolzuurrijke margarines traditioneel niet onder stoelen of banken steekt, verwijst de argumenten van de buitenlandse experts bij monde van mevrouw Ineke van Dis naar het land der fabelen. “Kom nou even. Veertien grote studies hebben onomstotelijk aangetoond dat extra linolzuur het cholesterolgehalte verlaagt. Dus is het goed voor hart en bloedvaten.” Van Dis’ eerste opmerking klopt. Becelsmeerders verlagen hun cholesterol. Een beetje. Maar het effect op zogenoemde ‘harde eindpunten’ – hartinfarcten en sterfte – is niet florissant. Nogal wat grote buitenlandse studies naar het effect van cholesterolverlaging met linolzuur lieten een hogere sterfte zien. Aan kanker, maar in sommige studies ook aan hartinfarcten. Een voorbeeld: in de omvangrijke Nurses Health Study naar de invloed van voeding op de gezondheid was de inname van vier theelepels linolzuurrijke margarine per dag gekoppeld aan een 66 procent hoger risico op een hartinfarct. Een vergelijkbaar ‘paradoxaal’ risico werd gevonden in de WHO European Coronary Prevention Study. Mary Enig noemt ook nog de beruchte Israëlische Paradox. “Er zijn weinig landen waar meer linolzuur wordt gebruikt dan Israël en weinig landen waar hart- en vaatziekten en diabetes type 2 zo alomtegenwoordig zijn. Hetzelfde geldt voor bepaalde vegetarisch levende groepen in India, die pas hartproblemen ontwikkelden toen ze van geklaarde boter overschakelden op zonnebloemolie.” 

Ook Nederlandse wetenschappers signaleren voorzichtig dat er iets niet klopt. Dr. Janneke Brouwer, klinisch chemicus aan de universiteit van Groningen, stelde in 1999 in haar proefschrift over de ‘klinische chemie van aderverkalking’ dat de promotie van linolzuurrijke levensmiddelen haar doel voorbij is geschoten. Net als Enig en Simopoulos wees ze erop dat andere essentiële vetzuren, vooral van de soort omega-3, in het gedrang komen. De impact van haar vaststelling bleek in datzelfde jaar tijdens de Lyon Diet Heart Study. Eén groep patiënten werd op het zogenoemde ‘Hartstichtingdieet’ gezet, een andere groep kreeg een voeding met weinig linolzuur, minder rood vlees, veel groene bladgroenten en vis en een omega-3 rijke, op basis van raapzaadolie (enkelvoudig onverzadigd, net als olijfolie) vervaardigde margarine. De cholesterolprofielen van beide groepen bleven exact gelijk, maar al na vier maanden tekende zich een verschil af van een heel andere orde. In de groep met het ‘Hartstichtingdieet’ begonnen zich fatale hartaanvallen voor te doen, in de linolzuurbeperkte ‘omega-3 groep’ niet. Met elke maand die verstreek, werd het verschil in overleving groter en na twee jaar besloten de onderzoekers het experiment af te breken om ook de onfortuinlijke controlegroep van het onmiskenbare effect te laten profiteren. 

Is de op koolzaadolie gebaseerde, linolzuurarme ‘wondermargarine’ die in Lyon kennelijk levens redde in Nederland te koop? Nee. Dr Ir Gert Meijer van Unilevers Health Institute zegt dat er niet voldoende bewijs is dat een margarine met weinig linolzuur en relatief veel alfa linoleenzuur de gezondheid van de consument ten goede komt. “Er worden uit het Lyon Diet Heart project helaas veel conclusies getrokken van het soort ‘lange halen, snel thuis’. Die mensen kregen niet alleen koolzaadoliemargarine, ze aten ook meer vis, minder rood vlees, meer peulvruchten, namen ’s avonds een wijntje, noem maar op. Je kunt onmogelijk zeggen dat de gunstige effecten puur een gevolg waren van de margarine.” De leider van de studie, Dr. Michèl de Lorgeril, is het daar niet mee eens. In de conclusie van zijn studie schrijft hij dat het verschil in hartaanvallen en sterfte, gezien de identieke cholesterolniveaus in beide groepen, alleen kan worden toegeschreven aan de verbeterde balans tussen omega 6 en omega 3. “Het was de enige factor in het bloed die verschilde,” aldus De Lorgeril, die vervolgens verwijst naar een dozijn kleinere studies die eenzelfde effect hebben laten zien. Meijer: “Unilever blijft er bij dat het bewijs daarvoor flinterdun is. De consensus is dat de meeste mensen nog altijd wat te weinig linolzuur binnenkrijgen. Je hebt altijd wetenschappers die van de consensus afwijken. Enig en Simopoulos zijn ‘believers’. Als we zulke hittepetitten serieus zouden nemen, zouden we geen stap vooruit komen. Overigens hebben we de vetzuursamenstelling van onze producten wel degelijk iets aangepast. Becel Pro Aktiv bevat nu bijvoorbeeld naast linolzuur ook wat alfa linoleenzuur.”

----------


## afra1213

Vervolg op bovenstaand artikel:


Het woord is gevallen: ‘consensus’. Meijer zegt dat alle serieuze wetenschappers vinden dat de linolzuur die zijn broodheer aan de man brengt, goed is voor hart en bloedvaten en dat iedereen er eigenlijk nog wat meer van zou moeten eten. Maar in een redactioneel commentaar in het vakblad Circulation schreef de vooraanstaande cardioloog en vetzuursprecialist Dr Alexander Leaf al in 1999: ‘Het is inmiddels boven iedere twijfel verheven dat zowel het aantal hartinfarcten als de totale sterfte alleen daalt (...), wanneer de inname van linolzuur wordt teruggebracht’. Is deze autoriteit ook zo’n ‘hittepetit’? Volgens Dr Janneke Brouwer is er iets heel anders aan hand. Unilever Nederland zou liever niet hebben dat de grote voordelen van een op koolzaadolie gebaseerde, linolzuurarme margarine breed bekend worden. 

Brouwer was zijdelings betrokken bij MARGARIN, een Nederlandse poging om met de in Lyon gebruikte methode de relatief hoge sterfte aan hart- en vaatziekten in Oost-Groningen omlaag te krijgen. De onderzoekers vroegen om dezelfde margarine die in Lyon was gebruikt – met veel alfa-linoleenzuur en slechts heel weinig linolzuur – maar Unilever weigerde dat, aldus Brouwer. Unilever wilde best een margarine leveren met extra alfa-linoleenzuur, maar op voorwaarde dat het smeersel óók veel linolzuur zou bevatten. ‘Veel linolzuur verdringt in het lichaam alfa-linoleenzuur, dus kon op basis van reeds beschikbaar onderzoek worden verwacht dat de resultaten zouden tegenvallen,’ zegt ze. De wetenschappers protesteerden heftig, maar stonden machteloos. En inderdaad, het MARGARIN project mat slechts een bescheiden effect. Het klinkt als een overtrokken complottheorie. Dus de mensen van MARGARIN maar eens benaderd. Dr Ir Wanda Bemelmans, destijds onderzoeksleider van het project en tegenwoordig hoofd epidemiologie bij het Rijks Instituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM), ontkent het verhaal niet, maar weigert nader commentaar. Ze verwijst naar haar toenmalige mentor en mede-auteur, de inmiddels gepensioneerde Groningse huisartsenopleidster Prof Dr Betty Meyboom-De Jong. Die laat op haar beurt nogal geërgerd weten zich de details van het MARGARIN project niet meer goed te kunnen herinneren. 

Een duidelijker bevestiging mag je van geintimideerde wetenschappers niet verwachten. Waarom weigert een multinational onafhankelijke onderzoekers het instrument te leveren waar ze om vragen? Vindt Unilever het, na decennia van massieve linolzuurpromotie in Nederland, misschien pijnlijk als zou blijken dat juist met een linolzuur-arme margarine een spectaculaire gezondheidswinst kan worden geboekt? Is er een economisch belang? Becel wordt gemaakt van linolzuurrijke vetbronnen als sojabonen, zonnebloempitten en mais. Heeft het concern mogelijk nog aantrekkelijke contracten lopen met leveranciers van dergelijke spotgoedkope bulk? In dat geval zou een margarine op basis van een ‘nieuwe’ grondstof (koolzaad is volgens cijfers van de EU duurder) vooralsnog wat minder winst genereren. “Rabiate nonsens,” reageert Gert Meijer. “Als we in een product geloven, brengen we het op de markt. En als de productiekosten hoger zijn, berekenen we die gewoon door aan de consument. Nogmaals, de science is niet hard genoeg.” 

“De rol van linolzuur en alfa linoleenzuur bij het ontstaan danwel de preventie van hartinfarcten is momenteel een hot item in de wetenschap,” erkent Prof Dr Ir Daan Kromhout, internationaal gerespecteerd epidemioloog en directeur van het RIVM. Kromhout droeg bij aan de bekende Zeven Landen Studie en verrichtte baanbrekend onderzoek naar het beschermende effect van met name visvetzuren. “Veel pleit voor een advies om de consumptie van omega-3 vetzuren te verhogen. Maar wie beweert dat de inname van linolzuur omlaag moet, begeeft zich op glad ijs. Daar bestaat geen consensus over.” Dat valt te bezien. De Zweedse equivalenten van onze Hartstichting en ons Voedingscentrum waarschuwen duidelijk voor de gevaren van te veel linolzuur. Ze baseren zich op dezelfde, eenduidige literatuur. Het verschil is dat ze volledig met belastinggeld worden betaald en geen banden onderhouden met ‘belanghebbende derden’, zoals margarineproducenten. Japan moet in ogen van Kromhout helemààl vloeken tegen de gemaakte ‘afspraken’. Vetzuurspecialist Dr Harumi Okuyama: “Wij adviseren onze bevolking nadrukkelijk om meer omega-3, maar vooral ook minder linolzuur te gebruiken. Terugkeer naar traditioneel Japanse eetgewoonten is absoluut noodzakelijk als wij typisch westerse aandoeningen als aderverkalking, allergieën en sommige kankers willen voorkomen. De grote studies suggereren dat hartinfarcten eerder worden veroorzaakt door te veel linolzuur dan door een verhoogd cholesterol.”

----------


## Flogiston

Poeh... lange lappen tekst...

Ik vermoed dat je die niet zelf hebt getypt, maar dat je die ergens vandaan hebt gekopieerd. Misschien is het handiger om in het vervolg hier een samenvatting te plaatsen, en naar je bron te verwijzen voor die mensen die wel het hele, lange verhaal willen lezen.

Ik ben eerlijk gezegd gestopt na de eerste paar zinnen.

Met alle respect, maar het artikel dat je hebt gekopieerd beweert daar dat Becel slecht zou zijn - zonder onderbouwing, zonder bronvermelding. Terwijl naar mijn weten de cholesterolverlagende effecten van Becel juist goed bewezen zijn - anders zouden ze het namelijk niet mogen beweren met de strengere wetgeving die sinds kort is ingegaan.

Dat het effect veel te klein is om nut te hebben, is iets anders - helpen doet het wel, alleen is het te weinig.

Maar ik ben pas echt gestopt na de bewering dat de reguliere cholesterolmeting alleen het totaalgehalte zou meten, en geen verschil zou maken tussen het goede en het slechte cholesterol. Dat klopt niet! Daar zit je bron dus gewoon fout.

Kijk maar op een standaard bloedonderzoekformulier dat je huisarts meegeeft als je bloed moet laten prikken. Daar staan standaard LDH en HDH op - en dat zijn precies de goede en de slechte cholesterol.

Nadat ik kort na elkaar twee duidelijke fouten tegenkwam, heb ik de rest van deze lappen tekst dus maar laten zitten.

----------


## afra1213

Alleen het eerste blok heb ik zelf geschreven. 

De rest van de informatie bevestigd alleen maar hetgeen wat ik al wist en dit zijn inderdaad artikelen van de hand van een ander.

Ik heb je wel eens meer aangegeven van wie ik mijn informatie en ervaringen heb gekregen, dit is dezelfde persoon die mij van alle andere ervaringen heeft voorzien. 
Echter ik heb een half jaar geleden ook een artikel gelezen dat Becel vitamine A afbreekt !

Het is je goed recht om aan alles te twijfelen aan hetgeen ik geschreven heb.
Echter ik mag ook een anderen mening hebben.

----------


## sietske763

ja hoor...................daar gaan ze weer, alhoewel ik op veel topics merk dat flogiston steeds weer afra aanvalt,
ik heb er al eerder wat over getypt tegen flogiston, hij was het met me eens, na eerst mij nog even een sneer te geven en daarna excuus aanbieden, en ja hoor............
heb al jouw posts teruggelezen en helaas moet ik zeggen dat JIJ afra steeds aanvalt.
het was zo gezellig op mc en nu zijn er toch een paar onruststokers.......
waar is ons veilige gezellige en meelevende MC..............,
dit is nl GEEN discussie forum!~!!

----------


## sietske763

iedereen mag hier zijn/haar mening geven, maar dan op een normale manier,
ik lees ook weleens een post of advies/mening waar ik het niet mee eens ben, maar dat hoeft niet met zo,n geharrewar!!!!
als ik moderator was.......................wees maar blij dat ik het niet ben!
dit is vandaag al de 2e oorlog op deze site!
en dat beide door nieuwelingen.
en wat ik ook nog even kwijt wil;
een EQ is nog altijd belangrijker dan een IQ,
ik heb liever een simpele meelevende post/advies dan al dat hoog begaafde geblaat zonder empathie.

----------


## Flogiston

Beste Sietske,

Ik zie hier geen aanval en geen oorlog, maar een respectvol gesprek.

Maar deze discussie hoort niet in deze draad thuis. Daarom stuur ik je een PB. Mocht je daar geen prijs op stellen, laat me dat dan weten, liefst eveneens per PB om de overige lezers niet te ergeren.

----------


## sietske763

nee dank je.....geen belangstelling, ik sla jullie posten gewoon over....en bemoei me er niet meer mee, ga deze dingen gewoon negeren, dat lijkt mij het wijste!

ik lees ook al een tijdje de posten van afra, en ik kan er niet zoveel mee, maar dat zeg ik,
miss is een ander heel blij met zijn adviezen, maar als ik het dus onzin vind laat ik hem....
wees verstandig en vecht hier geen vete uit!

----------


## Flogiston

Oeps... nu heb ik mijn PB net verstuurd, en ik zie nu pas (waarom in het openbaar, waarom niet per PB?) dat je geen belangstelling hebt voor uitleg.

Nou ja, wis mijn PB dan maar. Veel succes verder op dit forum.

PS.
Als anderen een toelichting willen hebben: laat maar weten, maar dan graag wel per PB, want dergelijke dingen horen niet thuis op een forum want ze leiden alleen maar af.

----------


## Raimun

> Oeps... nu heb ik mijn PB net verstuurd, en ik zie nu pas (waarom in het openbaar, waarom niet per PB?) dat je geen belangstelling hebt voor uitleg.
> 
> Nou ja, wis mijn PB dan maar. Veel succes verder op dit forum.
> 
> PS.
> Als anderen een toelichting willen hebben: laat maar weten, maar dan graag wel per PB, want dergelijke dingen horen niet thuis op een forum want ze leiden alleen maar af.


Beste Flogiston ....
Verdere toelichting is vermoedelijk niet nodig , er zijn hier voldoende verstandige mensen , die goed verstaan hetgeen ze lezen !!  :Wink: 
Wel vraag ik me af : " kennispartner " wat moet dat inhoudelijk voorstellen  :Frown: 
Groetjes....

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb een paar dagen pauze genomen om de gemoederen tot bedaren te laten komen.

sietske763, nogmaals bedankt voor je lieve PB. Ik vind het fijn dat we op die manier begrip konden kweken.

Dan nu terug naar de inhoud. Voor alle zekerheid zeg ik nogmaals: ik schrijf niet met de bedoeling iemand aan te vallen. Ik probeer juist het gesprek aan te gaan. Ik weet namelijk ook niet alles. Als ieder zijn eigen stukje inbrengt, en we daarna al die stukjes bespreken, kunnen we samen al die losse stukjes samenvoegen tot één totaalplaatje dat groter en mooier is dan elk los stukje afzonderlijk.

Goed, waar waren we ook weer? Oh ja, het eerste blok tekst. Daar staat dat Becel slecht zou zijn. Maar omdat er geen enkele onderbouwing bijstaat, zelfs geen bronvermelding, blijft het voor mij de vraag of dat echt zo is.

afra1213, in je laatste reactie voeg je hier slechts aan toe dat je "_een artikel [hebt] gelezen [dat beweert] dat Becel vitamine A afbreekt_". Maar ook hier zie ik geen onderbouwing en geen bron. Ik hoop dat je kunt begrijpen dat ik niet zomaar alles geloof wat in een willekeurig wordt beweerd, zeker niet als dat artikel geheel onbekend is.

Wat er dus overblijft voor het totaalplaatje is dat Becel cholesterolverlagend werkt, maar dat dit effect in de praktijk te klein is om er echt nut van te hebben. Als zijspoortje kunnen we aan dit totaalbeeld toevoegen dat de reguliere bloedmeting standaard zowel het goede als het slechte cholesterol meet*. Daardoor krijg je inzicht in de totale hoeveelheid cholesterol in je bloed, én in de verhouding tussen goed en slecht cholesterol (LDH/HDH).

Nu is het in al mijn beperktheid heel goed mogelijk dat ik het verkeerd zie. In dat geval stel ik correcties zeer op prijs. En mocht ik het wel goed hebben maar slechts een klein stukje van het geheel zien, dan mag je me wijzen op de dingen die ik nu nog niet zie - graag zelfs!


* Althans, in Nederland. Over België kan ik geen uitspraak doen.

----------


## sietske763

heb trouwens van meerdere mensen gehoord(die goed uitkijken voor verkeerd voedsel}
dat in becel plasticachtige stoffen zitten en dat deze margarine echt de slechtste is....
om deze reden eet ik het niet meer.

----------


## Flogiston

Dank voor je toevoeging, sietske763.

Zou je die mensen kunnen vragen of ze een bron hebben? Dát zou namelijk erg interessant zijn!

Ik ben erg benieuwd of dit echt zo is, en zo ja, of dat alleen voor Becel geldt of ook voor andere margarines.

----------


## sietske763

@Flo,
ik ga er morgen achteraan en zal die mensen even bellen.
heb vanavond kantinedienst, vandaar.

----------


## Flogiston

Oké, alvast bedankt voor de moeite!

En een prettige dienst vanavond!

----------


## sietske763

heb mensen gebeld, helaas hebben ze geen echte bronnen, ze hebben via een natuurwinkel deze info en met googelen.
heb zelf eens op margarine gegoogeld en kwam op een eind scriptie van een VWOer terecht en was niet bij wat ik daar las,
helaas werd becel niet genoemd. volgens wipekedia is becel wel goed, alleen de cholesterol verlaging is nihil.

----------


## Flogiston

Jammer dat we nu geen echte bronnen hebben.

Om eerlijk te zijn, en zonder iemand te willen kwetsen - een bericht zonder bronnen is voor mij hetzelfde als zomaar een praatje dat je in een café opvangt. Misschien is het wel waar hoor, daar niet van - maar voor hetzelfde geld is het totale onzin. Omdat ik dat zonder bronnen niet kan nagaan, hecht ik dus geen geloof aan zulke verhalen.

Ik hoop dat je begrijpt wat ik bedoel, en dat je je niet gekwetst voelt - want zo bedoel ik deze tekst absoluut niet. Ik weet alleen niet hoe ik het 'vriendelijker' zou kunnen opschrijven.

Wat Wikipedia zegt klopt. Ik schreef in mijn vorige lange bijdrage al dat Becel cholesterolverlagend werkt, maar dat het effect te klein is om er nut van te hebben.

Misschien weten die mensen van die natuurwinkel meer te vertellen? Of wordt het dan teveel moeite voor een kleinigheid, en dus niet de moeite waard om verder achteraan te gaan?

----------


## sietske763

nee joh, natuurlijk ben ik nu niet gekwetst, wat je zegt daar zit natuurlijk wel wat in....de 1 zegt dit, de ander weer wat anders en zo heb je dus geen ""bronnen""
maar dat maakt mij nooit zoveel uit, als christel zou zeggen dat Becel erg slecht is, dan gebruik ik dat gewoon niet meer (als ik dat verkies).
ik vind juist ervaringen belangrijk, ook zonder bronnen,
bv; aspartaam, ik kreeg het mee, ben daar acuut mee gestopt om te kijken of het mijn gezondheid wat verbeterde.........en daarna ga ik eens opzoeken wat er klopt met mijn ervaring.

ach en zo is iedereen verschillend, het geeft veelkleurigheid aan de mensheid,

ik heb je PB toen gelezen en jij begrijpt mij en ik begrijp jou, dus je hoeft me niet te sparen hoor, weet dat je het goed bedoelt en jij bent erg rationeel(veel mannen) en ik een gevoelsmens.

en dan heb je ook nog mensen die op een ander vlak veel weten, ik maak het mezelf altijd erg makkelijk, maar maak veel werk van medicatie, nieuwe middelen, interacties enz.
koop ieder jaar een nieuw artsen repertorium en besteed er veel tijd aan wat uit de handel genomen is.....het hoe en waarom.

en zo kan een ieder dus zijn bijdrage leveren!

alweer off-topic.....moet kunnen zo af en toe! :Wink:

----------


## afra1213

Beste Sietske,

Hierbij enkele artikelen waaruit naar mijn mening blijkt dat je inmiddels 
vraagtekens kan zetten bij Becel:

http://www.beautyweb.nl/voeding/nieu...ondermargarine

http://www.foodlog.nl/artikel/rijk_a...es_bijgebogen/

http://www.welingelichtekringen.nl/1...-lucassen.html

http://www.warriorsforhealth.com/becel-de-leugen.html

----------


## Flogiston

@sietske763, fijn dat je je niet gekwetst bent.

We hebben het wel over onze verschillende "natuurlijke communicatiestijlen" gehad, en nu weet jij hoe ik het bedoel, maar dat betekent niet dat ik gewoon alles "op mijn manier" kan zeggen zonder rekening met jou te houden - vandaar dat ik het even expliciet wilde noemen.

Wat ratio en gevoel betreft: voor mij moeten die twee in evenwicht zijn. Als ratio en gevoel botsen, dan zit er iets fout. Ik probeer dan ofwel te begrijpen waarom mijn gevoel zegt wat het zegt - dan pas ik dus de ratio aan om bij mijn gevoel te passen. Of ik probeer echt goed door te krijgen wat mijn ratio zegt. Dus niet alleen kunnen beredeneren, maar ook 'invoelen' wat die redenatie _betekent_. Dan pas ik dus mijn gevoel aan om bij mijn ratio te passen.

Ik voel me senang wanneer gevoel en ratio het met elkaar eens zijn.



@afra1213, complimenten! Dat zijn pas bronnen! Of, eerlijk gezegd, de bronnen van jouw bronnen, dat zijn pas bronnen (volg je me nog?).

Kijk, zonder jou of sietske763 te willen kwetsen: die verhalen van "men zegt dat", of "ik heb gehoord dat", dat zijn verhalen die ik ook in een café hoor. Of ik hoor ze van de buurvrouw, die zo'n verhaal op de verjaardag van haar tante Geertruida heeft gehoord van iemand die ooit op een markt met een visverkoper heeft gesproken. Tja, leuk, zulke verhalen, maar voor mij zeggen ze niets.

Maar wat je nu noemt, dat zijn voor zover ik nu kan nagaan goede bronnen.

Hier ga ik eens goed voor zitten (dat gaat vandaag en morgen alvast niet lukken) om mij eens goed in te lezen. Ik kom erop terug!

----------


## afra1213

Flogiston,

Ik wil niet gelijk hebben maar ik zou graag zien dat de waarheid boven water komt.
Laten wij daar samen aan werken.

----------


## afra1213

Hierbij nog enkele artikelen die begin maart in de media verschenen over Becel

http://www.vief.be/gezondheid/choles...de-mensen.html


http://www.ortho.nl/bibliotheek/artikel/8211


http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/957/Belgie/...zondheid.dhtml

----------


## Carine112

Is er iemand die ervaring heeft met plantaardige cholesterolverlagers, zoals Dr. Vogel of Biover? En heb je daar ook bijwerkingen van? Alvast bedankt voor jullie reactie. 
Carine.

----------


## witkop

Ik kan je alleen mijn ervaringen vertellen,zonder me in de discussie te willen mengen

----------


## witkop

Sorryging iets fout,okm cholesterol was veel te hoog,over de 8,en na verschillende soorten statines te hebben geprobeer,waar bij de bijwerkingen te ernstig waren voor mij,heb ik op advies van mijn praktijkondersteunster rode rijst met q10 capsules gaan gebruiken,en ging mijn cholesterol binnen 3 maanden van 8.1 naar 6

----------


## Carine112

Bedankt witkop.

----------


## witkop

Zeg maar marian

----------


## Carine112

Ok  :Smile:

----------


## witkop

En als je nog vragen hebt over kosten,merk ed kun je me ook mailen,maakt mi niks uit,het is gewoon bij de meeste apotheken verkrijgbaar

----------


## marjabe

Mijn man heeft 13 november een hartinfarct gehad, nooit gerookt, drinkt niet, leeft gezond kwa eten + altijd buiten werken (we hebben een paardenfokkerij), maar hij heeft wel artritis en waarschijnlijk is het infarct daarvan gekomen.
Maar nu mijn vraag over cholesterol, bij de laatste meting was zijn cholesterol totaal 110 (normaal is 135-240), zijn HDL Cholesterol 29 (normaal 30-100) dus veel te laag, en zijn LDL cholesterol 70, normaal is <115.
Toch krijgt hij 80 mg Lipitor....
Ben nu zelf maar begonnen met Omega capsules en Q10. 
Meer mensen met ervaringen vwb veel te laag cholesterol en dan toch nog cholesterolverlagers moeten nemen? Dat kan toch niet goed zijn?

----------


## sietske763

kijk maar na op google,
een te laag chol is ook dodelijk!
ik slik ze niet meer terwijl mn chol wat te hoog is......
als je via uitzending gemist nog de radar uitzending kan vinden ben je een stuk wijzer..

----------


## marjabe

Ik heb idd de radar uitzending ook gezien, onze huisarts beweert dat het nodig is om het zo laag te houden ivm het hart....
Gelukkig gaan we maandag naar een ander (NL sprekend) ziekenhuis en hoop daar wat duidelijkheid te krijgen. Bloeddruk is ook al enorm laag, 8/4....
En ik vind het ook moeilijk om tegen het advies van de arts in te gaan, want wat weten wij dat we dat kunnen bepalen. Aan de andere kant geloof ik ook in de macht van de farmaceutische industrie die mensen maar vol wil proppen met allerhande medicijnen...
Als je gaat googlen kom je ook allerlei verschillende verhalen tegen.

----------


## witkop

Iedereen krijgt standaard na een hartinfarkt cholesterol remmers voorgeschreven,waarom?
Geen idee
Ik vraag me trouwens toch al af waarom mensen nog statines voorgeschreven krijgen,in mijn kennisenkring is iedereen overgestapt op rode rijst met q10,en van iedereen is de cholsterol gezakt
Resultaat is wel dat mijn apotheek ze in bestelling heeft,maar al 10 dagen geen meer kan krijgen,ik heb er in belgie voor me laten reserveren nu

----------


## sietske763

hallo Witkop,
hoeveel betaal jij voor die rode rijst/q10
in de drogist kan je het ook kopen....maar dat kost me minstens 45 euro per maand

----------


## witkop

16 euro per pot,en dat is genoeg voor twee maanden,alleen de eerste drie maanden niet,want dan moet je twee capsules per dag gebruiken,er zitten er 60 in een pot,en ik bestel het bij de apotheek
Dus de eerste drie maanden kost het 16 euro per maand,ik gebruik die van mannitol

----------


## sietske763

mannitol is een zoetstof....als ik bij apotheek online dit intyp ; rode rijst q10 mannitol, geeft het ook een zoetstof aan........
help o help...wat doe ik verkeerd.....

----------


## witkop

Jij doet niets verkeerds,sorry,het is mijn fout
Mannivital moet het zijn,je mag me een schop onder mijn gat geven

----------

